# Halloween guessing game



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to have a guessing game about what your dogs will be going as for trick or treat. Try and make your clues truthful but obscure to keep the fun going.

I will start, Luck will be a sweet treat this year. When I think of this treat, I think of India and Jamaica, England (both new and old), ancient Rome and modern China, even Thailand. 

I don't want to spoil anyone's holiday or the Christmas video, but I thought it might be cute if someone guesses that you post a picture if you have one.

Thoughts? Any interest?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Darn. Another month of sleepless nights for me. Do we get questions and answers? If so, I want to know if there is vanilla involved?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

hehe No there is no vanilla, but this treat can be served with other things and those may have vanilla.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach are dressing up for a very important gig. They are a legend and don't want to let their fans down. They are very soulful. 

As far as the lucky treat. I can't participate because I know what he is


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy are singing "Yippee Kai Yea!" Not sure what kind of sweet treat the Luckster is going as, But have to keep my mouth shut on Boo and Zack!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ha Ha, I just left you a message saying don't tell since you know.





sherry said:


> Riley and Sissy are singing "Yippee Kai Yea!" Not sure what kind of sweet treat the Luckster is going as, But have to keep my mouth shut on Boo and Zack!:thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm Z and B - do the initials JB and DA mean anything.

Sherry - is Riley going to be a horse and Sissy a cowgirl. I am thinking of the pictures of Boo riding on Zach's back.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am hoping some newer people on SM will join in with some clues about their dog's costumes. It is a great way to get to know you and your dogs. We keep these sorts of things fun.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I am hoping some newer people on SM will join in with some clues about their dog's costumes. It is a great way to get to know you and your dogs. We keep these sorts of things fun.


And don't forget to send the picture for the Halloween video!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm trying to imagine what kind of a costume Luck would wear to go as crystallized ginger and coming up blank. 

Boo and Zack could go as Simon and Garfunkle...size difference would work.

Riley and Sissy are undoubtedly going as Napoleon and Josephine...the Yippee kai yea..gave it away.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi, Ray and Dopey will be going as representatives of two different islands.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia - you are so very close, you are good. Let me put it this way you got to the root of it, but haven't quite gone up the right stem.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia, I've got it. You are dressing Mimi and Ms D as Newfies and Ray is going as a Maltese, brilliant.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia, I've got it. You are dressing Mimi and Ms D as Newfies and Ray is going as a Maltese, brilliant.


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Leprechaun, Hula girls?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia - you are so very close, you are good. Let me put it this way you got to the root of it, but haven't quite gone up the right stem.


A ginger bread man.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Leprechaun, Hula girls?


Good idea, but not my idea. Here's a hint...you have seen a picture.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Leprechaun, Hula girls?


I like that. It's the sort of thing Sylvia would do, just to confuse people :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> A ginger bread man.


Either you are getting better or I am not as sharp - a ginger bread man:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Either you are getting better or I am not as sharp - a ginger bread man:
> 
> View attachment 243466


Walter you are as sharp as ever. I think that I have managed to tune into your telepathic air waves. I don't even know how I got that...it just came to me.
He looks adorable, I could eat him up. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is no help. I have no memory left. LOL




Sylie said:


> Good idea, but not my idea. Here's a hint...you have seen a picture.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags, I still have a guess on the table for Z and B - initials DA and JB mean anything?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia - does one island have frost some times and the other never?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia - does one island have frost some times and the other never?


One probably doesn't ever get frost. The island would never see frost, there are a lot of things that island has never seen, such a polar bears.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Mags, I still have a guess on the table for Z and B - initials DA and JB mean anything?



Yes of course it means something. LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Hmmm Z and B - do the initials JB and DA mean anything.
> 
> Sherry - is Riley going to be a horse and Sissy a cowgirl. I am thinking of the pictures of Boo riding on Zach's back.


You're not there yet Walter!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I'm trying to imagine what kind of a costume Luck would wear to go as crystallized ginger and coming up blank.
> 
> Boo and Zack could go as Simon and Garfunkle...size difference would work.
> 
> Riley and Sissy are undoubtedly going as Napoleon and Josephine...the Yippee kai yea..gave it away.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Sylvia, I don't know how you know these things! You're good! Close but no cigar!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Haha. Remember the picture of Boo on Zach's back. Good guess. I can always photoshop.



sherry said:


> You're not there yet Walter!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Funkier
*



Sylie said:


> I'm trying to imagine what kind of a costume Luck would wear to go as crystallized ginger and coming up blank.
> 
> Boo and Zack could go as Simon and Garfunkle...size difference would work.
> 
> Riley and Sissy are undoubtedly going as Napoleon and Josephine...the Yippee kai yea..gave it away.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherri - not Dolly Parton and Burt Reynolds?

Sylvia - will one of them be wearing dreads?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Explanation:



wkomorow said:


> I will start, Luck will be a sweet treat this year. When I think of this treat, I think of India and Jamaica, England (both new and old), ancient Rome and modern China, even Thailand.


Ginger was brought to Europe (ancient Rome) from India. Jamaica is known for Ginger beer, which is very popular in England. Of course it is used extensively in Asian cuisine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sherri - not Dolly Parton and Burt Reynolds?
> 
> Sylvia - will one of them be wearing dreads?


I hadn't planned it, but that's a good idea.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter ... Do you remember when I asked the moderators to remove my guess on a past Secret Santa hint you had given? :HistericalSmiley:Your hint was not that easy either.

And, needless to say, I could not participate with guesses on Luck's adorable costume for this year.  He looks so sweet as a gingerbread man. :wub:

One of Snowballs's costumes for this year is the same costume as last year's. I just don't think I can find anything as popular and as cute as last year's was for him. It is extremely comfortable for him to wear ... and, to him it is as soft feeling as a comfy pair of jimmies.

However, he does have another *costume* that he might wear for this year, too. Let me think about hints for that one.

It's been fun here reading all the hints and guesses here.. Great and fun thread, Walter ... thank you!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Sherri - not Dolly Parton and Burt Reynolds?
> 
> Sylvia - will one of them be wearing dreads?


Nope, no Dolly and Burt here! Riley and Sissy can't sing very well!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> Nope, no Dolly and Burt here! Riley and Sissy can't sing very well!:HistericalSmiley:


I still think there is a country western theme, here - am I right?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia -

I am thinking Jamaica or Alcatraz?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Let me try. Petey has a sausage and Belle has a pretzel.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia -
> 
> I am thinking Jamaica or Alcatraz?


You are giving me some good ideas. Here is a hint, well a couple of hints. Simplify. Then refer to what you know about me and my kids.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Let me try. Petey has a sausage and Belle has a pretzel.


I am guessing Oktoberfest theme?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am seeing a garden and they are wearing a bunch of flowers!





Sylie said:


> You are giving me some good ideas. Here is a hint, well a couple of hints. Simplify. Then refer to what you know about me and my kids.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I am seeing a garden and they are wearing a bunch of flowers!


I do too, but what about the island? Ray is Havanese, which is a Cuban dog.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am guessing Oktoberfest theme?


I guess to easy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> I guess to easy.


That picture is adorable. They are so cute. Their pic made my night.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jane and addison said:


> I guess to easy.


They look so adorable!!! I have the same boy's costume here. It is not for Snowball though ... it is for a friend's dog.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I do too, but what about the island? Ray is Havanese, which is a Cuban dog.


Ray is not Havanese. Here is a really big hint...this plant is native to one of the islands one of my dogs will be representing. This plant doesn't grow naturally any where else in the world.










I am at a loss as to Boo and Zach's costumes. Funky?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Ray is not Havanese. Here is a really big hint...this plant is native to one of the islands one of my dogs will be representing. This plant doesn't grow naturally any where else in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawaii? Mimi would make a lovely Hula dancer. 

Of course, there are eight major Hawaiian Islands. Some smaller islands, too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie, MiMi as a hula dancer sounds good. I am getting such good ideas that I may use one of them instead.
But, no, not Hawaii.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't a clue on the islands!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> That picture is adorable. They are so cute. Their pic made my night.



LOL they are sooooo cute! great costumes Belle and Petey.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia - not Desi Arnaz (Cuba)and Lucille Ball (Manhatten) with little Ricky.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, I am sworn to secrecy since I have one of Sylvia's pictures. All I will say is PRICELESS!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia - not Desi Arnaz (Cuba)and Lucille Ball (Manhatten) with little Ricky.


Another great idea. You are waaaay over thinking this.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mimi and Ms D are going as Havanese and Ray is going as a Maltese?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

One more hint before I go to bed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> One more hint before I go to bed.


Needless to say, I was way off with guessing that one of the islands was Hawaii.

So, I believe the guys shown in your photo are ring tailed Lemurs. And, I think their homeland is on the African island of Madagascar. 

I am sure there are people who think their eyes are beautiful looking. But, to me they look pretty scary. Great for Halloween, for sure!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe one of the animals from the movie Madacascar - penguin or zebra and kangaroo for Australia. Can we assume they are dressed as animals?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no idea what Sylvia is hinting at! The more she hints, the more lost I get!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am still trying to guess yours sherry - is it a country and western theme?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to confess. Ray is a coton de Tulear, called the "Royal dog of Madagascar. He will not be wearing a costume on Halloween. The big hint in the plant picture was that it is only native to one place, as is true of so much of the flora and fauna of Madagascar, including lemurs. MiMi and Hope will, of course, be representatives of the island of Malta. So, no costumes, no disguises for my DOGS. But there will be another hairy white creature with a black nose on the Halloween video.

"Yippee kai oh kai yay"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh. I'm coming so late to the party that I'm totally confused about all of them. Even the ones already revealed.  
Sylvia -l my Hawaii guess was shot down. I guess maybe Madagascar like the animated movie I never saw. Love the idea of Alcatraz though -- some cute stripes or orange is the new black!! How about the island of Manhattan? One of your gang could dress up like Pizza Rat. :w00t:
I'm going with Roy Rogers and Dale Evans for Riley and Sissy. Reaching for westerns from my youth and kind of associate your clue with them.:wavetowel2:

Mags - I'm thinking Boo and Zach might be the Blues Brothers.

Walter, I didn't get gingerman (I was trying to figure how you could get Luck to look like a social tea biscuit - my moms favorite treat since she was born in London and they would have tea time every day here):wub:

And I love Octoberfest costumes with the lederhosen!!:HistericalSmiley:

So for Tyler's outfit...I had an idea but Jim seems to want to shut it down. He thinks it's an insult to Tyler. :innocent: Might have to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia. what a little stinker. So you are going as a Maltese? I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I am still trying to guess yours sherry - is it a country and western theme?


Yes it is Walter. That would probably be the correct answer, but their costumes haven't arrived so I haven't got pics yet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Ray is not Havanese. Here is a really big hint...this plant is native to one of the islands one of my dogs will be representing. This plant doesn't grow naturally any where else in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice plant! Is that a ficus?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like a Pachypodium to me, though I don't know what species it is.

Nobody else have any clues?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> It looks like a Pachypodium to me, though I don't know what species it is.
> 
> Nobody else have any clues?


I think you are right, Walter. I could not find any photos that look exactly like our plant though. We bought it in the mid nineteen nineties at a special exhibition at Huntington Gardens, in Pasadena. They had one which had a trunk that was about two feet tall that cost $2000. We had it in the house for all those years, and it just barely hung on to life. When we moved to this house, Alan transferred it to a bigger pot and we kept it outside. It has at least quadrupled in size since then and is very vigorous. Alan and I are both fascinated with all thing Malagasy. (Yes that is the correct word.)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I think you are right, Walter. I could not find any photos that look exactly like our plant though. We bought it in the mid nineteen nineties at a special exhibition at Huntington Gardens, in Pasadena. They had one which had a trunk that was about two feet tall that cost $2000. We had it in the house for all those years, and it just barely hung on to life. When we moved to this house, Alan transferred it to a bigger pot and we kept it outside. It has at least quadrupled in size since then and is very vigorous. Alan and I are both fascinated with all thing Malagasy. (Yes that is the correct word.)


Is that a tropical plant?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is a succulent found in Africa and the islands off Africa.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> It is a succulent found in Africa and the islands off Africa.


Well then...IMHO...that soil looks to water retentive. Since I have been growing my succulents in a gritty mix of turface, granite grit and bark, they have thrived like never before!
The roots need oxygen and when the soil is heavy, they can't breath :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> It looks like a Pachypodium to me, though I don't know what species it is.
> 
> Nobody else have any clues?


Guessing my guesses were wrong then. :huh:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Guessing my guesses were wrong then. :huh:


Not necessarily. But I was expecting more cute dog pictures. Belle and Petey did not disappoint - they are so adorable. Luck dresses up for Trick and Treat.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter I am sure some have not taken pictures yet. I am guilty of that -waiting on my costume and grooming day


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

What great ideas! Looking forward to seeing these pups in their cute costumes.


----------

